# Kings Mountain March 4 - looking for witnesses



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

This email has been sent out from a person looking for witnesses to a car-bike accident. See below for details (I am just forwarding the message):

_I was knocked off my bike by a car on the morning of March 4, as I cycled down Kings Mtn Road towards Woodside. I am reaching out to see if you, or anyone you know might have been a witness, or arrived on the scene shortly after the accident. Several nice people did stop to help (one named "John"), but in my condition at the time, I did not think to get their contact details. Now I need to make contact with any witnesses to support my police and insurance claim.

Please pass this along to any cyclists you know.

Details:
When: Between 11am and Noon, Sunday March 4th
Where: About half-way down Kings Mountain Road (above Huddart Park entrance), which leads into Woodside. A very popular cycling route.
What: I was wearing a red/white/blue helmet, and a yellow/blue jersey, riding a black Jamis road bike. Car that hit me was an older model Jeep Grand Cherokee, black or dark grey, driven by a young woman heading uphill.
Outcome: Emergency services came and took me to Stanford Hospital, where I had surgery. Broken bones including collar, shoulder, ribs, and various other wounds -- that's why you've seen me in a sling around school lately.

Unfortunately, with only my account and the driver's, the police report is currently inconclusive, which prevents me from making insurance or legal claims against the driver, who I maintain was on my side of the yellow line.

I have put up posters in popular cycling hangouts and near the area. I would really appreciate it if you would let me know if you or anyone you know might have seen ANYTHING. However trivial it may seem.

Please contact me at: [email protected] or 415 713 0147. And pass this along. Thank you in advance.

Drive and ride safely.
_


----------

